# Coming Soon To Vape King



## Stroodlepuff (24/8/14)

Pricing to be announced but we have been working on a little project with @Michael... We think they look pretty awesome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (25/8/14)

sorry for my noobness  
I saw this on facebook aswell, what is this...? hehehe


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/8/14)

Coil building stands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (25/8/14)

Looks like my concept has been stolen


----------

